# 4/29/17 open tournament. Mosquito lake



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

4/29/17 open at Mosquito lake. 7 am, rt 305 ramp by the dam. 85.00 per boat, 1 or 2 per boat. TBX rules apply. 1st place is 1500.00 based on 50 boats. All you madness guys, you will be there practicing, why not try and win some extra money???? Last year we had 47 boats. For more info.....330-760-1820 Mike teambassxtreme.com flyers under opens.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Man after the weights from last weekends tournament , I sure wish that I could make this one. I bet the winners break the 20# mark!!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey Ike Sniffle what exactly is 'extra money'? I think I've been looking for it a long time-LOL


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

No membership required for this one? Is there a limit on the field size?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Buzzking said:


> Hey Ike Sniffle what exactly is 'extra money'? I think I've been looking for it a long time-LOL


Ike should know what "extra money" means. He's so tight his butt cheeks squeak when he walks.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

No limit on boats. no membership required. 85.00 bucks. Extra money was on there since last year. Had a dealer toss in extra 200.00. Come on out, skeeter is on fire, plus its gonna be in the 80's.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Weather update......no more 80's, but we will take 70, and overcast. See you at Mosquito this Saturday.......


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

Any results!


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

18 to win I believe. Other bags were 17, a few 16's and a few 15's.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Great day. 40 boats showed up. Took 18 lbs to win, and 15.58 to get the last check. Big bass was 5.01. Thanks to all who came out to brave the rain.


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

Wow the lake is putting out giant bags consistently


----------

